# Bridal makeup pricing in the south?



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 2, 2012)

I am going to be using and abusing Specktra for a little while.. I have so many questions...SO basically here is the deal. I have been doing makeup on and off for 7 years. I have worked for BE+ MAC.... I also freelanced in the NNJ/NY area... So people have a little bit more money and high expectations... Now, I just moved to the south, and I have no idea what to charge.... I honestly don't want to lower my prices (150 bride/100 bridesmaids including travel, lashes, trial)... I worked hard to get where I am- not to mention my kit is all MAC/high end makeup... And I'm doing the same job that I did back at home, why should I charge less for my time/artistry/etc...But everyone is saying I'll have to because the cost of living is so different... I'm almost thinking about NOT doing makeup because I'm so stubborn about lowering prices =/... What do you all think? HELP!


----------



## Ant0inette (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey I'm from the south as well (New Orleans) and if I was you I wouldn't lower my prices. I think your prices are pretty around normal to me. I'm a license cosmetologist and makeup artist and I believe whatever your prices are you don't compromise them for anyone. Their will always be artists higher than you and artists lower than you. I always tell artists and stylists that are starting out you always start how you want to finish. I rather have 3 clients that are paying me what I charge and what I'm worth, then to have 30 clients and all of them are discount clients or "hook ups" clients. Below are my bridal prices if you want to compare. 

  	$200 for the bride which includes the consultation, trail run, wedding day makeup, lashes and brow shaping (if needed).
  	$65 for bridesmaids, mother of the brides, and any guest and a extra $10 if they want lashes (strips that is, individuals are more)
  	Flower girls are $20 for ages 2 to 9
  	Junior maids are $40 for ages 10 to 15

  	9 times out of 10 I usually do the flower girl for free, especially if I'm doing 5 or more people, but if I'm traveling just for the bride or 1 or 2 bridemaids, I charge, but most of the time I still end up doing the flower girl for free.These are my prices but I have seen lower and higher. I'm currently considering going up $10 on the bridemaids, m.o.b. and guest, but that's still up in the air. $150 for the bride and $100 for the bridemaids is very resonable especially since your travel fee is included (gas is not cheap)


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks so much, I think you should up the bridesmaid/MOB price.. Even if you try upping them by $5 instead of $10. That's just my opinion though. But yeah thanks so much, your reply helped a lot =)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree don't lower your price, you worked for that. 

  	Also, I would up that bridesmaid/mob price, at least $10.


----------

